# pic of my fishes



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

got bored today and decided to take pics of my fish with my camera phone. not the best...


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

those are some pretty good cellphone pics, oh and nice fish too.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks! I really need a good camera. I was surfing through this forum and saw tons of good photos!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Neat Plecos!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

How pretty! LF Albino Bristlenoses always remind me of Salukis


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again by the way what is a Salukis? sorry lol


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice looking fish! Darned good pictures for a camera phone.

BTW, a Saluki is a breed of dog that looks similar to a greyhound with long ears and long hair on its ears and tail and feathers on it's legs. The rest of it's fur is quite short. I'd say it's the unexpected bristles on the BN pleco that makes her think of the out of place long fur of Salukis.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

yup 2 mega pix so not bad at all for a camera phone! it also has flash to. sounds like a cool dog. maybe I will have a comparison of them two


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

good pictures!


----------

